
Facebook Reading Android Users’ Texts? Well, Hold On - ghosh
http://techcrunch.com/2014/01/28/facebook-reading-android-users-texts-well-hold-on/
======
TheSoftwareGuy
I think this highlights more of a fundamental problem with android's system
for updating permissions. lots of the permissions that apps have to request
permission for, they will only use a small part of.

